# Mopped Tacho beleuchten



## computertod (31. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne den Tacho meines Moppeds mittels einer LED beleuchten damit ich auch Nachts sehe wie schnell ich fahre.
nun weis ich allerdings nicht genau wie ich das am besten anstelle. ich möchte es so, dass wenn ich das Licht anschalte auch die LED im Tacho angeht.
die LED selber sollte zwar schön hell sein, aber nicht während der Fahrt blenden.

hat jemand Tipps für was ich da dann alles brauche?

mfg


----------



## Sash (31. Oktober 2010)

ähm, eigentlich ist es verboten mit nem fahrzeug zu fahren was schneller als 6km/h fährt ohne zu wissen wie schnell man fährt. oder anders, das ding müßte beleuchtet sein... reden wir hier vom motorrad oder von einem mofa, so ein klapperding für kiddies? weil das müßte man wissen, wegen der bordspannung, batterie oder keine usw..


----------



## Gast XXXX (31. Oktober 2010)

Mal abgesehen davon … darf man an einem Tacho irgendwas verändern?


----------



## Sash (31. Oktober 2010)

frag den tüv würd ich sagen..


----------



## computertod (31. Oktober 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> ähm, eigentlich ist es verboten mit nem fahrzeug zu fahren was schneller als 6km/h fährt ohne zu wissen wie schnell man fährt. oder anders, das ding müßte beleuchtet sein... reden wir hier vom motorrad oder von einem mofa, so ein klapperding für kiddies? weil das müßte man wissen, wegen der bordspannung, batterie oder keine usw..


ja, da is schon so eine helle stelle im Tacho, was wahrscheinlich so eine Beleuchtung über die Lampe sein soll, aber das ding ist halt nicht besonders hell...


----------



## Gast XXXX (31. Oktober 2010)

Wieso ich? Mein Tacho leuchtet  , nur mit meiner Frage wollte ich computertod auf diesen Fall hinweisen!


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (31. Oktober 2010)

also wenn de nen roller hast led+wiederstand besorgen anna seite in tacho loch in größe der led machen geschaltetes + vom schloss holen und masse am besten iwo am rahmen

so würde ich es auf jeden machen


----------



## Sash (31. Oktober 2010)

oder plan b alla mcgyver: panzertape, maglite, maglite vorm tacho mit dem klebeband befestigen. spaß.. ich würd aber echt mal fragen was man machen darf beim tüv.


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (31. Oktober 2010)

och ihr mit euerm tüv ey  weiste is doch wayne glaubste iwer mault wegen einer tachobeleuchtug rum?! das is den polizisten auf jedenn voll egal und ich denke dem tüv auch  ich mein kumpel und ich hatten aus lw ma unterboden beleuchtung unter unsere roller geklatscht wurden angehalten die haben gefragt wofür der schalter is gezeigt und die meinten auch nur: ,,ach ok das passt schon"


----------



## computertod (31. Oktober 2010)

fr3d3ric02 schrieb:


> also wenn de nen roller hast led+wiederstand besorgen anna seite in tacho loch in größe der led machen geschaltetes + vom schloss holen und masse am besten iwo am rahmen
> 
> so würde ich es auf jeden machen


ne, kein Roller, bei mir handelt es sich um eine Zündapp C50
dann werd ich mal schauen


----------



## Herbboy (31. Oktober 2010)

Ich würd mal zum Händler und fragen, ob man da nicht die Originalbeleuchtung mal checken kann - das kann/darf an sich nicht sein, dass die nicht ausreicht... ^^


----------



## computertod (31. Oktober 2010)

was für ein Händler? das ding ist 38 Jahre alt


----------



## Herbboy (31. Oktober 2010)

Zu EINEM Händler - kann man sich das nicht denken?      Die haben ja schließlich auch immer ne kleine Werkstatt, oder nicht?


----------



## computertod (31. Oktober 2010)

aso
aber das was die machen können, das kann ich hier zuhause auch(vollausgestatte Werkstatt FTW)
ja, muss ich dann mal schauen


----------



## Herbboy (31. Oktober 2010)

Ansonsten kannste Dir natürlich auch einfach eine Fahrad-LED-Lampe (5-7€) kaufen und schauen, ob und wie man die da so montieren kann, dass Du genug Licht hast. Es gibt da zB welche mit KLettverschluss, die kann man also dann auch NUR dann mitnehmen, wenn es dunkel ist.


----------



## Gast XXXX (8. November 2010)

Hier stand Müll.


----------

